# KDE - Bildschirmrand abgeschnitten - gelöst

## Erdie

Ich habe eine neue Installation auf einem Nettop vorgenommen, welcher an einem 55" LED Bildschirm hängt. Der Desktop wird angezigt, zunächst waren die Fonts riesig, das konnte ich fixen durch "force DPI" auf 128.

Jetzt besteht allerdings das Problem, obwohl der Videomodus 1920x1080 eingstellt ist (da bin ich ganz sicher, das sieht man sofort und er Fernsehen zeigt diesen Modus an), schneidet KDE die Ränder des Desktops ab. Ein Teil der Bildschirms ist unsichtbar - Wenn ich ein Screenshot mache, ist der komplette Desktop in der Datei zu sehen, also ohne abgeschnittene Ränder.

Der Fernseher ist über HDMI an den Rechner verbunden.

Wie kann man sich das erklären bzw. es ändern?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

lol, hat sich erledigt, hatte etwas mit den Bildeinstellungen des Fernsehgerätes zu tun. Das Gerät wollte das 16x9 Format forcieren, was mit der Computerauflösung nicht u 100% zusammenpaßt. Sorry :/

----------

